# Schwer, bzw. Schwerstanlauf... ASM



## AndreK (5 März 2010)

Hallo,
komme gerade mal wieder von einer Inbetriebnahme und mich wurmt folgendes...

Wir haben 30KW Fördergebläse und 30KW Sichtermühlen im Einsatz. Diese werden mit NH00 Vorgesichert und über Stern/Dreieck angeworfen.
Das Gebläse benötigt zum Hochlauf ca. 15-25 Sekunden und die Mühle 10-15 Sekunden.
Wir haben derzeit gL NH00 mit 80A für das Gebläse unf 63A für die Mühle.

Bis die Kisten ca. 10 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel haben haue ich mir verdammt oft beim Anlauf diese Sicherungstypen durch. Wenn die Kisten eingelaufen sind (ich denke zu viel Fett in den Lagern) gibt es mit den Sicherungen 80 & 63 gl eigentlich keine Probleme. Wenn die Dinger einmal laufen, ziehen Sie weit unter dem Nennstrom, also Gebläse 44A statt 54 und die Mühle sogar nur ca. 25 von 54A. Ich habe auch über Luftklappen das Gebläse gedrosselt! Das Problemchen bezieht sich nur auf den Anlauf!

Jetzt zur Frage:
1. es gibt doch unterschiedliche Charakteristika für Sicherungen, ich weiß das aR bei NH für Halbleiterschutz und gL für Leitungsschutz sind. Aber welcher Typ ist für Trafo oder Motorstart... ähnlich K-Automaten oder TT bei Glassicherungen?
2. Wir werden uns bei der nächsten Anlage überlegen keine NH Sicherungen zu benutzen sondern einstellbare Leistungsschalter, eventuell sogar mit 4-20mA Stromausgang. Würde ich mir den Wandler sparen... dazu ggf. einen 3 Phasigen Sanftanlauf, die 2Phas. drosseln zwar das Drehmoment aber kaum die Stromaufnahme...

Ich bedanke mit für jeden Tipp, Anregung, Meinung, Fachwissen zu 1. und 2.


----------



## Woldo (5 März 2010)

Für Schweranlauf ist Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf nicht geeignet, da das Anlaufmoment auf 1/3 reduziert wird.
Ich würde Sanftanlaufgeräte einbauen. Der Preis für die Sanftanläufer amortisiert sich relativ schnell, wenn du längere Kabelstrecken zu den Antrieben hast.
Wenn deine Antriebe bisher mit YD losgelaufen sind, funktioniert ein Sanftanlaufgerät mit Sicherheit auch.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## AndreK (5 März 2010)

*Das werde ich in Zukunft auch...*

... so bauen lassen.

Bis dahin werden wir in bestehenden Anlagen aM Sicherungen für Motoren und Trafos einsetzen.


----------



## bike (5 März 2010)

Also bei Gebläse ist es doch so, dass wenn die Zuluft reduziert wird, der Strom auch sinkt. 
Bei der Mühle weiss ich so nicht echt was da das Problem sein kann, doch wir verwenden Sanftstarter. 

bike


----------



## jabba (5 März 2010)

Die Probleme kenne ich auch, daher werden die Start's der Lüfter z.B. auf 6 pro Stunde reduziert. Die NH-Sicherungen erwärmen sich , so das wenn man bei der Inbetriebnahme immer wieder neu startet die Sicherung thermisch überlastet wird.
Hab z.B. Lüfter mit Schwerstanlauf mit 60s Stern.

Die meisten Sanftanläufer sind auch auf einige Start's pro Stunde begrenzt, diese reduzieren sich bei Schwerstanlauf. Es gibt Sanftanlaufgeräte dafür, die sind aber um einiges teuerer als Standard-Geräte. 
Fall's ihr das bei der nächsten Anlage so bestellen wollt, müßt ihr dies unbedingt angeben weil es sonst 100% daneben gehen wird.


----------



## AndreK (6 März 2010)

*Na...*

... 60s ist ja schon eine Ansage! Ist ja schon extrem, aber da geht es auch beim Anlauf erstmal nur um Massebewegung. Die Last kommt auch erst bei Drehzahl.

Ich denke bei 20 bis max. 30 sek. komme ich mit einem Standard Sanftanlauf bzw. 1 Nummer größer ohne Probs. hin. Die Schaltzeit ist nicht das Problem, da in Kraftwerken/Verbrennungen die Rauchgasreinigung nicht oft geschaltet wird.

Aber trotzem interessant, danke.


----------



## Paule (6 März 2010)

AndreK schrieb:


> Bis die Kisten ca. 10 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel haben haue ich mir verdammt oft beim Anlauf diese Sicherungstypen durch. Wenn die Kisten eingelaufen sind (ich denke zu viel Fett in den Lagern) gibt es mit den Sicherungen 80 & 63 gl eigentlich keine Probleme. Wenn die Dinger einmal laufen, ziehen Sie weit unter dem Nennstrom, also Gebläse 44A statt 54 und die Mühle sogar nur ca. 25 von 54A. Ich habe auch über Luftklappen das Gebläse gedrosselt! Das Problemchen bezieht sich nur auf den Anlauf!


Wenn sich die Antriebe so weit von ihrer Nennlast bewegen könntest Du ja auch mal über einen Frequenzumrichter nachdenken.
Damit wäre das Anlaufproblem gelöst und Du könntest durch eine Drehzahlreduzierung eventuell noch mehr Energie sparen.


----------



## AndreK (6 März 2010)

*Auch schon drüber nachgedacht...*

Aber die Aggregate werden im Betriebspunkt benötigt!

Die Sichtermühle erzeugt durch die hohe Drehzahl die benötigte Feinheit des Produktes und das Fördergebläse hat einen sehr engen Betriebspunkt auf der Drehzahlkennlinie...

Aber nachgedacht habe ich auch schon darüber... einfach einen stromgeführten Hochlauf. Aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht, da diese Aggregate eigenlich voll durchlaufen und alle ca. 2Wochen gereinigt werden müssen.


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi

Standart Sanftstarter  3RW30, 3RW40
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...r-3rw/standardanwendungen/Seiten/default.aspx


Diesen hier habe ich mal für ein Granitwerk, Laufbänder mit Granitbrocken müssen nach NOT-Aus gestartet werden.
(Normalerweise wird das Band VOR dem Ausschalten leergefahren)
(Das "geht" natürlich NICHT bei NOT-AUS  )


Jahrelang gab es Probleme mit diesen Bändern.
Entweder wurden die Motore oder Sicherungen gekillt.


Ansatzweise sollte diejenige Person die Bänder freischaufeln, der den NOT-AUS fälschlicherweise gedrückt/angestossen hat.  Seilzugschalter waren auch verwendet worden.



Lang Rede kurzer Sinn.
Dieser hat das Problem gelöst.
Seither KEIN Motor mehr defekt.

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...tstarter-3rw/high-feature/Seiten/default.aspx



Aufgrund dieses Berichtes kamm ich zur Lösung:
Seite 23 --> Schweranlaufbedingungen.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/download/internet/cache/3/1291239/pub/de/advance_1_2005.pdf


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2010)

Hi

Der Preis lag bei 30 KW etwa bei 1200 Euro.

Beratung durch einen Siemens-Verkäufer ist Sinnvoll.
(Typenschild/Daten des Motors wären Sinnvoll)


----------



## AndreK (7 März 2010)

*Die Dinger kenn ich ich...*

... als 2Phas. Geräte. Sind recht kompakt und Robuste Teile.

ich denke auch das ich diese Dinger als 3Phas. antesten werde. Eine Beratung ist immer gut...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 März 2010)

Hallo AndreK,

ich kann auch nur bestätigen, das Sanftanlaufgeräte oder Frequenzumformer eine sehr gute Lösung bei Schwerstanlauf ist. Du hast ja beim normalen anlaufen auch noch einen nicht außer acht zu lassenden Keilriemenverschleiß. Je nachdem wie groß dein Antrieb ist, fangen die Keilriemen bei SPA 2500 an, und dann amotisiert sich ein FU oder Sanftanlauf relativ schnell..

@jabba: Du schreibst, das du Lüfter hast, die 60s im Stern anlaufen und maximal 6 mal pro Stunde eingeschaltet werden dürfen?? Habt ihr da nicht einen enormen Motorenverschleiß?? Ich meine, bei Saugzügen oder Gebläsen mit 100kW oder mehr (ich schließe da jetzt einfach mal drauf, wegen der hohen Anlaufzeit) kann es relativ schnell passieren, das sich aufgrund des hohen Anlaufstromes Risse im Kurzschlussring des Rotors bilden bzw. die "Nasen" am Kurzschlussring richtung Stator verbiegen..  


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## jabba (7 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @jabba: Du schreibst, das du Lüfter hast, die 60s im Stern anlaufen und maximal 6 mal pro Stunde eingeschaltet werden dürfen?? Habt ihr da nicht einen enormen Motorenverschleiß?? Ich meine, bei Saugzügen oder Gebläsen mit 100kW oder mehr (ich schließe da jetzt einfach mal drauf, wegen der hohen Anlaufzeit) kann es relativ schnell passieren, das sich aufgrund des hohen Anlaufstromes Risse im Kurzschlussring des Rotors bilden bzw. die "Nasen" am Kurzschlussring richtung Stator verbiegen..
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Das ist die Vorgabe des Herstellers gewesen.
Zum Glück  habe ich die Angaben damals bekommen, nachdem ich bei dritten Versuch den ganzen Trafo rausgeschmissen hatte.
(Kunde sagte alle Motoren immer "Direktanlauf")

Die Lüfter laufen normalerweise 8-40h am Stück.

Mit den 3RW30 habe ich extrem schlechte erfahrungen wenn die öfters geschaltet werden, auch wenn man die eine bis zwei Stufen größer nimmt.


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2010)

... wenn nicht alles gleichzeitig starten muß, 1 FU der nacheinander die Lüfter usw hochfährt, welche dann auf Netz mit nem Schütz geschalten werden.
Thomas


----------

